# Audio setup help



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok guys. I have a brand new Onkyo 608 receiver and a panasonic BD 60. I have everything connected using 1.4 HDMI cables. My question is, how should I setup the audio settings? I have PCM, Bitstream etc. From what I read the Blueray player can decode it or the receiver can. If the blueray player decodes it, the receiver will not light up saying DTS HD MA correct? I'm inclined to allow my Onkyo to do the processing. Opinions? I've watched a few movies so far and only been able to get Dolby Digital to light up. Not even sure what my Blueray is set to for audio out put. I'm running a 5.1 system with the front towers bi-amped. Also, what is this blueray disc secondary audio?? Man this stuff went and got sophisticated quickly. I just replaced my Optical Toslink JVC 5.1 Dolby...what an upgrade. I love the Audyssey setup mic.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Bitstream via HDMI. Secondary audio is a different language or director comments.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice. So Secondary Audio needs to be turned "off" correct? and just bitstream right out of the blueray Via HDMI to the Onkyo and let it do the decoding correct?????


Oh, and I did upgrade my Sub... $100 on craigslist. What a find. Guy must have taken out a 2nd home mortgage. He had all new Klipsch and was ridding the older equipment he had in the living room. Wife was happy I showed up lol. I can't imagine needing more sub than the BU2 can provide. I have it set at 75% and the Audyssey turned it down -14dB.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should drop the level of your sub a bit and re-run audyssey.

As far as secondary audio, you should be able to leave that on, and if it's not selected in the disc menu, it won't be a problem. I will admit that I don't have a lot of experience setting up blu-ray players, so someone else might want to chime in.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree, I just didn't have time this weekend and was tired of screwing with everything. I'm going to turn the sub down to 50% and re-run Audyssey. One thing I noticed about it, it's a touch light on bass. I also like the center channel a touch louder b/c of all the talking; makes it easier to understand what is going on. So what I did was bump the sub and center 2dB's higher than the Audyssey setting. Pure perfection. Can't wait to hear what Dolby true HD or DTS HD MA sounds like...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Marshall has given correct advice so far. Bitstream all audio and leave the secondary audio to auto as you will select that via the BlyRay disc menu. Send the audio via HDMI only and make sure that the receivers user setup menu is set up to auto for the incoming audio signals.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

10-4 guys. should be an improvement over the 5.1 dolby digital I was listening to all weekend. I just couldn't figure out how to enable Dolby HD or DTS MA. I looked at the back of one of the Blue ray's I rented, said 5.1 dolby digital under the audio section, so I figured that's all that disc had.


----------

